# RR: 171. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, op. 21



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	DeGaetani, Weisberg (cond.), Contemporary Chamber Ensemble	(1970)










2.	Schäfer, Boulez (cond.), Ensemble InterContemporain	(1997)










3.	Pilarczyk, Boulez (cond.), Conservatory Society Concert Orchestra members	(1961)










4.	Silja, Craft (cond.), Twentieth Century Classics Ensemble	(1999)










5.	Thomas, Atherton (cond.), London Sinfonietta	(1973)










6.	Manning, Rattle (cond.), Nash Ensemble	(1991)










7.	Beardslee, Craft (cond.), Columbia Chamber Ensemble	(1963)










8.	Sziklay, Mihály (cond.), Budapest Chamber Orchestra members	(1987)










9.	Pousseur, Herreweghe (cond.), Ensemble Musique Oblique	(1991)










10.	Minton, Boulez (cond.), Ensemble InterContemporain	(1977)










Bonus: Stiedry-Wagner, Schoenberg (cond.), Kolisch, Auber, Steuermann, Posella, Bloch (1940)
*

Condensed Listing:
1.	DeGaetani, Weisberg (cond.), Contemporary Chamber Ensemble	(1970)
2.	Schäfer, Boulez (cond.), Ensemble InterContemporain	(1997)
3.	Pilarczyk, Boulez (cond.), Conservatory Society Concert Orchestra members	(1961)
4.	Silja, Craft (cond.), Twentieth Century Classics Ensemble	(1999)
5.	Thomas, Atherton (cond.), London Sinfonietta	(1973)
6.	Manning, Rattle (cond.), Nash Ensemble	(1991)
7.	Beardslee, Craft (cond.), Columbia Chamber Ensemble	(1963)
8.	Sziklay, Mihály (cond.), Budapest Chamber Orchestra members	(1987)
9.	Pousseur, Herreweghe (cond.), Ensemble Musique Oblique	(1991)
10.	Minton, Boulez (cond.), Ensemble InterContemporain	(1977)
Bonus: Stiedry-Wagner, Schoenberg (cond.), Kolisch, Auber, Steuermann, Posella, Bloch (1940)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

